# where is ATI Radeon config in the new  (3.2.1) kernel? [SLV]

## madnbri

Hi,

I tried to set up my video card (ati radeon xpress 200M - maybe: ati mobility x200?) in the kernel, but only ATI chipset found. Is it correct? Where is my driver? Is it supported?

I used google before asking, of course and found ati faq, and installation doc... Install doc is incorrect for 3.2.1 (it isn't same).

Regards,

mLast edited by madnbri on Mon Mar 05, 2012 12:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What does the Debian GNU/Linux device driver check page say?

----------

## madnbri

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What does the Debian GNU/Linux device driver check page say?

 

It was really hard to get, but:

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ASUS/X50RL+or+F5RL

What can I do with this info?Last edited by madnbri on Mon Mar 05, 2012 12:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What did you do?  I can load that link, but the content does not seem meaningful.  The intended usage of that page is to paste your lspci -n output in, submit it, and then copy the text from the resulting table into your post.

----------

## madnbri

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What did you do?  I can load that link, but the content does not seem meaningful.  The intended usage of that page is to paste your lspci -n output in, submit it, and then copy the text from the resulting table into your post.

 

Strange! You're right. Sorry.

Here is the line about my ati card:

10025a62	Yes	Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI	RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]	radeonfb	v2.6.25-

----------

## Gusar

Don't use radeonfb. Use DRM_RADEON and DRM_RADEON_KMS and they're where they always have been.

----------

## madnbri

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Don't use radeonfb. Use DRM_RADEON and DRM_RADEON_KMS and they're where they always have been.

 

I've already installed xorg and loaded ati-agp from module. It works fine, but I've to check DRM_RADEON and DRM_RADEON_KMS.

Checking...

OK. Some notes:After searching drivers and founding radeonfb, I had to browse a lot on internet and in make menuconfig. There cannot be found nothing like radeonfb. It must be deprecated or removed, I think.

I used a single driver support (ati-agp), and it works fine with xorg. I haven't installed any window manager yet.

DRM_RADEON and DRM_RADEON_KMS gives framebuffered console. It works fine, but not indispencable. That's why I load this one also from module (module name is radeon).

It works fine this way. Thanks for help.

Regards,

m

----------

